# Little Doe - What color?



## Bella (Aug 15, 2010)

This little cutie is going to her new home tomorrow. Just curious what you guys would call her color - I have absolutely no idea.  But wanted to have some idea of what to tell her new owner...


----------



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

Satin pied dove? Just a guess


----------



## Bella (Aug 15, 2010)

Yeah, I was leaning towards dove, as well.  And she's definitely satin! Love her coloring. Wish I had more room for does around here.


----------



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

She is rather gorgeous too, the new owner is lucky


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

satin pied dove


----------

